# Forellenbach, selber bauen?



## HinnerkThun (27. Dezember 2016)

Moin, moin
ein guter Freund von mir hat einen ca. 1m breiten und durchschnittlich 20 - 30cm tiefem Bach, welcher in einer großen Au mündet. Der Bach hat eine sehr gute Wasserqualität (dort leben unteranderem Flussneunaugen), aber dort leben kaum Fische geschweige den Forellen, wir würden dort gerne Forellen "ansiedeln", und jetzt meine frage wie können wir dafür sorgen das Forellen sich dort wohlfühlen und dauerhaft bleiben? Außerdem wie kann man dort Gumpen oder Ähnliches "bauen"?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*

der Bach hat nicht zu fällig einen kiesigen´Grund|kopfkrat


----------



## Deep Down (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*

Der Bach ist nicht zufällig so wie er ist?!


----------



## UMueller (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*

Beschreib den Bach doch mal genauer. Ist er mal begradigt worden? Besitzt er sandigen oder kiesigen Grund ? Stehen Bäume am Ufer?Wenn ja  welche? Gibt es in der Aue Forellen? Ist der Bach wirklich nur einen Meter breit? Vor allem aber. Dürft ihr überhaupt wasserbauliche Maßnahme durchführen ? Ist schließlich ein Fließgewässer. Wenn da Flussneunaugen laichen liegt der Bach wohl im Norden Deutschlands.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*



UMueller schrieb:


> Beschreib den Bach doch mal genauer. Ist er mal begradigt worden? Besitzt er sandigen oder kiesigen Grund ? Stehen Bäume am Ufer?Wenn ja welche? Gibt es in der Aue Forellen? Ist der Bach wirklich nur einen Meter breit? Vor allem aber. Dürft ihr überhaupt wasserbauliche Maßnahme durchführen ? Ist schließlich ein Fließgewässer. Wenn da Flussneunaugen laichen liegt der Bach wohl im Norden Deutschlands.



 Du willst doch wohl nicht wirklich den Bach umbauen|kopfkrat


----------



## NaabMäx (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*

Wenn der Mensch in ein bestehendes funktionierendes Ökosystem eingreift, geht das selten gut.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flussneunauge
Bitte den Schluss der Seite beachten. Die stehen unter Schutz! Und somit ebenso deren Biotop.
Seit doch froh, dass Ihr die Neunaugen noch habt.


mfg
NM


----------



## UMueller (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Du willst doch wohl nicht wirklich den Bach umbauen|kopfkrat


Ich doch nicht aber frag mal lieber den Themenstarter.|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*

Wenn die Bedingungen stimmen würden wären wohl auch Forellen da. Auch wenn man da jetzt einige künstliche Gumpen schaffen würde hätte das eigentlich langfristig keinen Sinn. So ein Bach kann sich schnell ändern, da muss es nur etwas mehr regnen und die Strömung macht die Gumpen wieder zu und die Forellen wandern ab, wenn da sonst nichts nennenswertes als Unterstand ist.


----------



## Sneep (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*

Hallo,

Das wird wohl nichts werden (hoffe ich zumindest)

Es darf nicht jeder einen Bach umbauen, selbst dann nicht, wenn er der Besitzer ist.

Dafür werdet ihr im Leben keine Genehmigung bekommen.
Wenn ihr dort herum grabt, verstopft ihr mit dem abtreibenden Schlamm im Unterlauf das Kieslückensystem in dem die Forellen laichen. 
Wenn dort Flussneunaugen vorkommen, leben deren Larven im Schlammtaschen im Bach.

Solltet ihr dort herum werkeln und die streng geschützten Neunaugen dort schädigen, dann wird das sehr, sehr teuer,
dann überschlagt ihr euch.
Das Flussneunauge ist als FFH-Art besonders geschützt.

Macht dort nichts, bevor ihr euch nicht fachmännischen Rat geholt habt. Zuständig ist in der Regel die Landschaftsbehörde beim Landkreis. Möglicherweise kann man mit der Behörde oder anderen Gruppen (örtlicher Angelverein)gemeinsam Kies einbringen o.ä.. Aber bitte nur mit jemanden, der sich damit auskennt und mit Genehmigung.

So wie du den Bach beschrieben hast, sind dort bereits Forellen drin, da habe ich überhaupt keine Zweifel. Das sind dann aber eher 0+ bis maximal 2+ Fische. Andere werdet ihr nach einem Umbau auch nicht haben, vielleicht aber mehr.


sneep


----------



## HinnerkThun (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*

Der Bach ist begradigt worden und hat kiesigen Grund, er ist meistens nur einen Meter breit,  manchmal aber auch breiter. Am Rand wachsen vor allem Büsche wie Haselnusssträucher und co. .Wir haben da mal ein bisschen geangelt und da waren nur ein paar kleine Rotaugen und Barsche. Meine Idee war auch eher nicht irgendwas mit einen Bagger oder dergleichen dort zu veranstalten, da mir bewusst ist das die unter Naturschutz stehen, sondern eher ob man indem man mit Steinen oder so etwas die Strömung so verändern das dort Gumpen entstehen, das die Forellen von alleine kommen?

mfg. Hinnerk


----------



## rippi (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*

Ihr könntet natürlich Moorforellen (Salmo palus) einsetzen, in einen begradigten Fluss ist aber oft die Strömung zu stark oder der Grund zu hart.
Wisst ihr ob ihr den Fluss aufstauen dürft?  Wenn ein Tal in der Nähe ist, kannst du ja die Gemeinde verlocken indem du den Bau einer Trinkwassertalsperre anbietest mit Stromerzeugenden Wasserkraftwerk, und du wirst sehen das bei solchen Projekten der Naturschutz nicht mehr so wichtig gesehen wird.

Falls ihr Fragen zur Salmo palus habt könnt ihr sie mir natürlich per pn stellen.


----------



## phirania (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*

Nun ich denke mit 14 Jahren geht man noch sehr naiv mit der Sache um.....#c


----------



## rippi (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*

Also phirania ich bin keine 14. Sonst wäre mir so ein geniales Gedankenexperiment wie Salmo palus garnicht eingefallen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*



rippi schrieb:


> Falls du Fragen zur Salmo palus hast kannst du sie mir natürlich per pn stellen.



Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja mal allegemein über diesen mysteriösen Fisch aufklären...

Du empfiehlst ihn ja ständig!
Tante Googel kennt ihn jedoch nicht.
:mDa kommen nur Hinweise auf Deine Beiträge im AB...

Also mal raus mit der Sprache!


----------



## rippi (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja mal allegemein über diesen mysteriösen Fisch aufklären...
> 
> Du empfiehlst ihn ja ständig!
> Tante Googel kennt ihn jedoch nicht.
> ...


Fragen bitte nur per PN, dann kann ich dir auch Preis nennen, für Vortäge nennen, die ich bei deinen Angelvrein oder deiner Firma gerne halte. Ich sehe du kommst aus Norwegen, da kann ich gerne einen Vortrag auf norwegisch vorbereiten. 
Bei Salmo palus handelt es sich tatsächlich um einen reinen Satirebegriff, der die Besatztwut vieler Vereine widerspiegelt. Es werden oft unpassende Besätze getätigt und einfach nur darauf geachtet, was gefangen werden will, nicht aber was zuträglich ist. Das parodiere ich mit den Begriff der Moorforelle.  
Also Nachtschwärmer schreibe mir gerne fallsdu einen Vortag buchen willst.


----------



## phirania (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*



rippi schrieb:


> Also phirania ich bin keine 14. Sonst wäre mir so ein geniales Gedankenexperiment wie Salmo palus garnicht eingefallen.



Du warst auch nicht damit gemeint,sondern der Themensteller.
Aber die Moorforelle würde sich in dem Bach auch nicht wohlfühlen....:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*

Wer zu viel bei Behörden, Schützern und sonstigen Verbotslovern fragt (bei Baumaßnahmen an Gewässern) wird NIE zum (um)bauen kommen...

Sowas geht in Bürokrateutonien nur nachts, ungesehen, schnell und wieder weg - und ist meist mit der Gefahr durchaus nicht preiswerter Strafen verbunden, wenn man erwischt wird..

Sollte man sich gut überlegen, obs einem das wert wäre...


----------



## rippi (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer zu viel bei Behörden, Schützern und sonstigen Verbotslovern fragt (bei Baumaßnahmen an Gewässern) wird NIE zum (um)bauen kommen...
> 
> Sowas geht in Bürokrateutonien nur nachts, ungesehen, schnell und wieder weg - und ist meist mit der Gefahr durchaus nicht preiswerter Strafen verbunden, wenn man erwischt wird..
> 
> Sollte man sich gut überlegen, obs einem das wert wäre...


Das ist falsch! Du musst nur eine Lobby dafür begeistern können. Ich bin bspw. der Meinung, dass die Vogelbrut umso stärker an einen Gewässer ausfällt, je mehr dort geangelt wird. Deswegen sage ich: Schützt die Rohrdommel/Fischadler/was auch immer, geht mehr angeln! Ich habe das dem Bürgermeister meiner Geburtsstadt gesagt und er war ganz begeistert, obwohl er ein NABU-Mensch ist.
Du siehst Thomas: Die Anglerschaft braucht mehr Sprücheklopfer. Starte diesbezüglich bitte mal eine neue Castingshow. AB-Production: 'Anglers next crackpot!'


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*

@rippi

Danke für die Aufklärung.
Dachte mir schon, daß das in diese Richtung geht...:q

Wenn Du mit Kost und Logis zufrieden bist und die Anreise selbst übernimmst, würde ich mir Deinen Vortrag wirklich gerne mal anhören.
Darst ihn dann aber auch auf Deutsch halten!

Zum Glück ist das Thema in Norwegen nicht wirklich brisant.

Aber für meinem ehemaligen Angelverein wäre das sicher was...
|muahah:
Was da abgeht sucht wohl deutschlandweit seines Gleichen!
#q#q#q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer zu viel bei Behörden, Schützern und sonstigen Verbotslovern fragt (bei Baumaßnahmen an Gewässern) wird NIE zum (um)bauen kommen...
> 
> Sowas geht in Bürokrateutonien nur nachts, ungesehen, schnell und wieder weg - und ist meist mit der Gefahr durchaus nicht preiswerter Strafen verbunden, wenn man erwischt wird..
> 
> Sollte man sich gut überlegen, obs einem das wert wäre...



ich würde mir wünschen, man würde sich ensthaft überlegen, welchen Nutzen kann ein Eingriff haben.

Angenommen ein sehr engagierter Petriejünger würde Hand anlegen und 100m Bachlauf zu verändern, für wie viele Individuen kann man dann einen Lebensraum schaffen, und wie groß werden die in der Regel? max 25 cm und dann leben 20 in dem Abschnitt? 

Das ist doch Tineff. 

Und Rotaugen sind auch dort?  Wenn es nun Mühlkoppen wären....

Ich wünschte die Strafen wären höher, dann wäre es abschreckender.


----------



## UMueller (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*



HinnerkThun schrieb:


> Der Bach ist begradigt worden und hat kiesigen Grund, er ist meistens nur einen Meter breit,  manchmal aber auch breiter. Am Rand wachsen vor allem Büsche wie Haselnusssträucher und co. .Wir haben da mal ein bisschen geangelt und da waren nur ein paar kleine Rotaugen und Barsche. Meine Idee war auch eher nicht irgendwas mit einen Bagger oder dergleichen dort zu veranstalten, da mir bewusst ist das die unter Naturschutz stehen, sondern eher ob man indem man mit Steinen oder so etwas die Strömung so verändern das dort Gumpen entstehen, das die Forellen von alleine kommen?
> 
> mfg. Hinnerk



@ Testudo
Schau mal was der TE da geschrieben hat. Begradigt worden ist der Bach. Der negative Eingriff wurde also schon in der Vergangenheit gemacht. Nicht unbedingt das wie ein natürlicher Bach aussieht. Als Angler und Naturfreund wünscht man sich aber genau diesen.
Da aber fast alle Bäche in Deutschland begradigt bzw. kanalisiert wurden glaubt wohl auch manch ein Angler dieser Zustand wäre der "richtige". |evil:
Ich empfehle dir und dem Hinnerk das Buch "Lebendige Bäche und Flüsse" zu lesen. Der Hinnerk kann sich ja mal an Ludwig Tent wenden, der war an dem Buch mit beteiligt und ist mit Leidenschaft bei diesem Thema. Mal die Suchmaschine bemühen.
Da in dem Bach Flussneunaugen laichen, wird es die Bafo wohl auch tun. Somit sind so kleine Bäche doch die Kinderstube für junge Forellen. Also, Finger weg von irgendwelchen Umbauten. Darfste eh nicht.
Stell doch mal ein Foto von dem Bach ein Hinnerk. Das würde ein wenig Aufschluss geben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*



UMueller schrieb:


> @ Testudo
> Schau mal was der TE da geschrieben hat. Begradigt worden ist der Bach. Der negative Eingriff wurde also schon in der Vergangenheit gemacht. Nicht unbedingt das wie ein natürlicher Bach aussieht. Als Angler und Naturfreund wünscht man sich aber genau diesen.
> Da aber fast alle Bäche in Deutschland begradigt bzw. kanalisiert wurden glaubt wohl auch manch ein Angler dieser Zustand wäre der "richtige". |evil:
> Ich empfehle dir und dem Hinnerk das Buch "Lebendige Bäche und Flüsse" zu lesen. Der Hinnerk kann sich ja mal an Ludwig Tent wenden, der war an dem Buch mit beteiligt und ist mit Leidenschaft bei diesem Thema. Mal die Suchmaschine bemühen.
> ...




Hallo UMueller,

dein Verweis auf die Literatur schlägt genau in die gleiche Kerbe.

Oftmals sind es Laien, die sich berufen fühlen einzugreifen, Veränderungen vorzunehmen. Und meistens sind es einzelne Arten, die von der Veränderung begünstigt sind. 

Das Biotop funktioniert aber aus dem Zusammenspiel aller Arten, Räuber-Beute-Beziehungen usw. Da bringt es nichts an einzelnen Stellschrauben zu drehen.

Aber gut ist natürlich das Interesse für solche Kleingewässer. Es macht einen großen Spaß, solche Ökosysteme zu erforschen, mal nachzusehen, welche Insektenlarven dort vorkommen und dazu mal eine Wasseranalyse zu machen.

Dazu möchte ich den TE ermutigen. Es gibt in dem Zusammenhang auch Bachpatenschaften.

Liebe Grüße

Frank


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*

Hi,

Wäre wohl vernünftiger darüber nachzudenken, wie man an eine Renaturierung ran geht.
- Welche Behörde(n) ist / sind zuständig.
- Welchen Erfahrungsschatz und Unterstützung gibts von Verbandsseite?
- Gibt es Fördermittel? 
- Wie geht man dies an, ohne den aktuellen Beständen zu schaden.

Wenn dann richtig. 

Scheinbar gibt es Leute, die das auch noch gut heissen, dass aus jedem Gewässer eine Karpfen / Hecht / Forellenpuff gemacht wird. 
Wie manche argumentieren, da soll jeder Fisch, der nicht für den Koch taugt oder toll zu beangeln ist, raus. 
Ja keine Selbstreproduktion. 
Sind das nicht Lobyisten der Fischzüchter und Gerätehersteller, anstelle die der Angler?

Also Hinnerk: Ran an die Sache, aber mit Verstand. Erzeuge eine Win/Win Situation für die verschiedenen Arten.

mfg
NM


----------



## phirania (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*

Sorry Euch ist wohl bewußt,das der Te erst 14 Jahre alt.
Bei so einem Vorhaben sollte er deshalb Unterstützung haben von einem Erwachsenen  .


----------



## HinnerkThun (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Forellenbach, selber bauen?*

Danke NaabMäx und Testudo und UMueller, dass sind die ersten hilfreichen und Konstruktiven Antworten.

mfg. Hinnerk


----------

